# 2006 to 2004 conversion



## samtech (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I've been monitoring the forum for a few months, And boy, I've learned a lot.
I haven't purchased my GTO yet. I've seen a number of posts about people wanting their 2004 to look like a 05 or 06. But I really like the sleeper look of the 04. So has anyone gone the other way. Just curious?:seeya:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Dan Gurney went your way...GM (Bob Lutz if memory serves) gave Dan a 2005 or 2006 but he replaced the scooped hood (an option in early 2005) with the 2004 hood and then went hunting...

Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why not just buy an 04?

But if you really want to... trade for the 04 hood, rear bumper, mids, and catback.


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

the car i just bought is an 04, with 06 hood, rear valance,
tail lights, and rims. ill be looking for an 04 hood once i 
get it back home on friday.


----------



## samtech (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got no problem with an 04, I just wanted the drive train and brake improvements.
I know I could always upgrade. I think the 04 exhaust sounds great stock also. Has anyone run headers with the stock 04 exhaust? Just curious how that sounds? I'm unable to locate any examples on youtube, because most people seem to go catback with stock headers, or a complete replacement. Thanks


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

elephantrider...looks like you have an SAP rear spoiler wing too...Corsa exhaust???

Bill


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think the car looks great as it is! I have an 04 cosmos purple m6 gto. It already has the 05 hood on it, but would like to get the back bumper and exhaust as well. I like the looks of the 05, 06 gto better, but in order to have a cosmos purple one I had to go with the 04. I wish it were a 6 liter too, but will settle for the 5.7! It's still stock as of right now, but plan to put a supercharger and a few other mods on it.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll trade anyone on here my 04 hood for their 05/06 hood any day of the week. Let me know if you're interested. It's QSM. 

I agree though, I like the rear bumper better on the 04 than the 05/06s. It's easier to clean too lol

Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

silversport said:


> elephantrider...looks like you have an SAP rear spoiler wing too...Corsa exhaust???
> 
> Bill


yup, the po put on the sap spoiler the same time
he did the other 06 upgrades. the exhaust is a
slp loudmouth with magnaflow tips.

edit - mark, wish you were closer ! we have the
same color car and i want the 04 hood !


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Shoot! Wanna do a meet halfway? Haha 

PM me if you're up for a drive! 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

Didn't they make like 18 cars or something with the hood scoop delete? Maybe find one one of those, lol.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

GTO-m said:


> Didn't they make like 18 cars or something with the hood scoop delete? Maybe find one one of those, lol.


Other way around, a handful of 04s came with the 05/06 hood. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## rjsalvages (Apr 13, 2008)

that silver GTO looks nice...why change the hood & bumper back to the 04?


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

the hood has grown on me here in the last week.
may end up keeping it. i am contemplating taking
the sap spoiler off though.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

If they drilled the 3rd hole for the SAP spoiler you have to repaint the trunk (after filling the hole).

I go back and forth I getting a modified SAP spoiler (I'd cut off the middle mount).


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...a GTO and a G8...nice...

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

silversport said:


> WOW...a GTO and a G8...nice...
> 
> Bill


A GTO and a Corvette ain't bad either......(referring to LS2 MN6's 'Vette - mine...not so much..)


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

planned on checking the spoiler this wknd to see if
i could get it off with minimal trunk work, but got
suckered into helping a buddy do a cam / heads / 
blower upgrade to his 2012 cts v  bad boy is 
nasty !! finished product in the video, minus a
few tuning tweaks...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

HP11 said:


> A GTO and a Corvette ain't bad either......(referring to LS2 MN6's 'Vette - mine...not so much..)


c'mon...c4 Corvettes are nice too...(full disclosure...I have a c5 Corvette myself)...I am curious how the GTO and the G8 compare and contrast...

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

silversport said:


> c'mon...c4 Corvettes are nice too...(full disclosure...I have a c5 Corvette myself)...I am curious how the GTO and the G8 compare and contrast...
> 
> Bill


You have a C5 so you don't have the Cease, er, I mean Cross Fire Injection unless you're 'lucky' enough to have a very early C5. I must be a glutton for punishment. I also have an 83 El Camino Conquista w/the feedback carb.


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

the g8 will walk all over my gto, in most
categories, comfort, convenience, cab
isolation,etc.. BUT it doesnt have a 6sp.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

elephantrider said:


> the g8 will walk all over my gto, in most
> categories, comfort, convenience, cab
> isolation,etc.. BUT it doesnt have a 6sp.


Really? I love the interior of the GTO over the G8. Especially the back seats, WAY better over the G8, IMO. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

markpetersonii said:


> Other way around, a handful of 04s came with the 05/06 hood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


There was a Hood Scoop delete option on early 05s when ordering new, around 50 were made like this.


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

mark, i do agree on the seats. they are 2nd to none
for sure, and the same for the back seats. the g8
just seems to be more refined. i havent driven the
g8 since i bought the gto though, so go figure lol


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Rob GTO said:


> There was a Hood Scoop delete option on early 05s when ordering new, around 50 were made like this.


Huh, didn't know. Thanks!




elephantrider said:


> mark, i do agree on the seats. they are 2nd to none
> for sure, and the same for the back seats. the g8
> just seems to be more refined. i havent driven the
> g8 since i bought the gto though, so go figure lol


haha so there ya go. Go drive around in both!


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GTO 6spd FTW over the G8. I however really wanted a G8 GXP, just not $40k+ wanted. G8 is a nice ride.

However after the new sound system, the poly, and the exhaust the only complaint about the GTO is the lack of rear doors. This only comes into play when I carry 3 or 4 people. For me alone it's OK.

Regarding owning two high HP cars, me and the local gas station are friends. And by friends I mean I pay him lots of money for lots of gas. GTO currently runs about 17-18 MPG, Corvette 19-20 MPG. I drive 60 some miles each day to work and back. So that's 3+ gallons a day just to work. I think I blow thru a tank in 4-6 days depending on how much weekend and evening driving I do. I try not to think about my yearly gas bill...


----------



## elephantrider (Apr 26, 2012)

all my cars are paid off, so the gas bill doesnt
hurt as bad, but im in the same boat. the g8
does pretty good on the hwy, but her fat arse
isnt that great city wise. the gto obviously
doesnt to TOO well hahahahahahaha


----------

